
Unpaywall scours the web for free versions of scientific papers - sharp11
https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/05/unpaywall-scours-the-web-for-free-versions-of-scientific-papers/
======
touristtam
If you are wondering how to do that manually, just type "<name of the article>
filetype:pdf" in Google or DuckDuckGo. It worked like a charm last time I
tried.

------
aargh_aargh
It sounded similar to [https://oadoi.org/](https://oadoi.org/) . Turns out
this tool uses their database.

